# Line & Color?



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

What kind of Line and what Color do u use to fish Musky? Both Trolling & Casting?

What Color Leaders?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Color really doesn't matter....The braided lines which are most suitible for muskie fishing are typically some shade of green. Power Pro, Tuf-Line, Sufix, SpiderWire Stealth to name a few. The only differing super braid I like to use is Tiger Braid made by Mason...it is black and white striped. The best IMO. 

My leaders are all hand-made by myself and I use two kinds....black coated 7 strand SS wire which is rated at 130# test and 80 Flouro leaders I like to use in clear water. Does the flouro make a diff.? Nope, but again, its that game of making sure I have everything for every possible scenario....LOL...for trolling, I tie my leaders approx. 36" in length and for casting, they are 16"

Good Luck


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I like to use the Hi Vis yellow so I can see it easier. 100# fluoro leaders made from Yo Zuri H.D.Carbon in pink. I don't think the invisibility is a big factor at WB but they hold up WAY better than coated 7 strand. Once you buy the crimps you can make a 3 foot for about $1.50.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I like Power Pro, Vicious or Suffix's braided line in low vis green or moss green. I use 80# braid for casting & 65# or 50# braid for trolling. 

For the past couple of years I've been tying my own fluoro leaders to use for all applications, except for fishing with glide baits. I didn't buy the pricier fluourcarbon either, just been using Triple Fish & Berkley Vanish. I use 80# for trolling leaders and 100# for casting. Haven't been using the crimps, just a knot that someone posted on OGF a few years ago called "Lee Tauchen's Favorite Leader Knot". Had a web link to the instructions for tying the knot, but the link has since expired.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I won't ever use or trust another crimp ever....They work loose in time and I've lost a few fish because of them. My flouro leaders are all tied with polomar knots.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

50lb power pro green line! This is awesome for musky


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

80lb Power Pro in green.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The knot BITE-ME was talking about, I think.
I use the same knot with 80 lb triple fish.

http://leetauchen.com/lees_leader_knot.pdf


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for posting that link Blue Pike. That's the knot I was refering to. At first it's a real pain in the butt to tie, but not so bad after a little practice.


----------

